# Future Children?



## QuintinsMommy

I remember tasha41 asking something like this before...:blush:

but what are plans about more children? did they change when your LO was born?


personally before I had Quintin I wasn't sure about ever having babies but I know if I did I want two close in age 
now that I had him, I really wish that it was the right time in my life to TTC (I'm 19 btw)in a few years for baby # 2 then even think about more LOs too

so what do you plan on doing?:haha:


----------



## JoJo16

i was hoping to have my kids close in age aswell.
but now im scared to death of going through the whole process again.
my pregnancy and labour/birth was horrible and at the moment i really cant see myself doing it again which is sad because i would really like more children but i think its going to take me a good while to get over what happened :( xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Once my LO is about 3 I deff want another, I enjoyed my labour and can't wait to do it again :D I want about 3-4 children.


----------



## danniemum2be

i want to wait til maisie is about 4 and im 23 to try for any more but dnt know if ill be able to last that long i looooove being a mummy!!! x


----------



## Maddiee

before i fell pregnant i never wanted kids, at all. 
and to be honest, i think one will do me for a few years at least. 
i may change my mind later on, but i cant see it happening until at least Charliee is 2 or 3.


----------



## 08marchbean

before i has my LO i thought i wanted lots of kids! but ive found it really hard, as much as i love her and love being her mummy i really do struggle sometimes. so im not sure when ill have more! i would have liked them close in age but i def couldnt do the wold newborn thing anytime soon.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I want another now, we are NTNP x


----------



## Jemma_x

Im having an operation on my stomach at end of may so when ive had that and ive recovered fully we'll be trying then


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Char&Bump-x said:


> I want another now, we are NTNP x




Jemma_x said:


> Im having an operation on my stomach at end of may so when ive had that and ive recovered fully we'll be trying then

Gook luck to both of you


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i wanted lots and lots (well about 4 or 5) of children, i had a great pregnancy and kept thinking the same, but then the labour set in and it made up for having such a good pregnancy! 45 hours later out came my 1st child and what i told my oh would be the last... until about a month later, now i wants lots and lots again


----------



## danniemum2be

good luck char and jemma hope u get ur lil miracles soon x x x


----------



## babydustcass

Well, Before i had george I had said i only wanted the one, after 48 hrs of labour with him i said no more, 2 weeks after i was convinced i would never have sex again.
Now im 20 and georgie is gie 2 years old and my 'baby' is growing up so fast :cry:. I'm feeling really broody right now and just WTT again in a year or so when my business has picked up a bit more. At the back of my mind Im worrying about having 2 children before im 22 but what the heck, if i can want, support, feed and clothe them why should i care what anyone else thinks of me?
OH wants a little princess to complete our family, so if next time we TTC we have another bouncing boy then im sure there will be a 3rd child and then we will stop at that. I grew up a child of 3 and it was nice. I darn't say it was easy on my mum, but we all had each other.


----------



## MummyGooch

I always wanted several children. But when I had my son at 16 I was quite content with just him and did not want another until October 2009, although OH had wanted another for a few months before that. So it was that same October we started to try and did in fact conceive this one :cloud9: 

We're quite open to having more babies, but i'd like to leave it another couple of years again before we do.


----------



## Panda_Ally

I really dont know, i wanted more when i waswithmy ex, but now im single i think il be ok just having the one, cant imagine not ever being pregnant again tho!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me and OH always wanted a few kids, maybe 3 or 4, but now we are thinking more about having two close in age and then just leaving it a few years at least. We want about a year and a half to two years between Robyn and another, so we are just starting to NTNP as Robyn is 9 months in a few days. I was lucky with my labour, pregnancy wasn't a breeze but it's cope-able. I love being a mummy, it's the one thing I'm confident that I'm good at. 

xoxox


----------



## Tasha360

Iv got 2 already but id like one more when these two are at school but i dont think my Oh is too keen on any more at the mo :-( xx


----------



## sambam

Well i fell pregnant at 17 with bailey, and 19 with this one :) !.. always wanted my kids to be close in age, and i feel very blessed :D Don't know what the future holds after this one comes in a few days time! If i had a big house & lots of money i would have a football team !


----------



## aidensxmomma

I still want two more. If we had the money now, my OH and I would already be trying. That's not the case, so we're hoping we'll be able to start trying after our wedding in November 2011.


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I have a 2 n half yr old and a 6 month old, and right now I don't want anymore lmao!! 
Sure I will change my mind in a few yrs, but i'm thinking my career will be well underway by then and I won't want to be going back to sleepless nights, changing nappies etc.. 

Soooo to answer your question, I *think* were done! :) Feel very happy and lucky that we have one of each!! 

x


----------



## rwhite

Good idea for a thread hun :thumbup:

I'd quite like to have another child...maybe even two more. OH I think would be happy just with Lachlan, but if I'm honest I've always wanted a little girl so I'm holding out hope that perhaps I'll be one of the lucky few with one of each :D But if we have two boys, then maybe we'll try for a third ;)

Because I'm only 20 and OH is 22, we'd like to wait until we can get married and have saved for a deposit on our first house before TTC #2 - ideally 2015 would be a great time for a wedding. I'd be 25 and OH would be 27. I'm not too sure how I feel about the age gap there'll be between Lachlan and his future brother or sister but at least 5 years guarantees us a chance to save some moolah :thumbup: Who knows...three years would be nice too but we'll see how we go...

x Sorry for the rant btw :lol: Happens when I'm tired...


----------



## JessdueJan

I want more now!!! But OH isn't a fan of that idea :nope:

I'm hoping that once Lucas is off to school and maybe once we've saved some money and got our own home in a few years then we can have two close together in age..I've always wanted them close together and I know now isn't the ideal time so maybe in a few years I'll get my wish :winkwink: 

I've always wanted at least 4 children though...Oh is coming round to the idea...slowly :dohh:


----------



## amandad192

Will start TTC probz July 2011, OH wants more bubbas. Probz 2 more. One next year (be born year after) and one a few years later probz when no. 2 is about 5/6ish.


----------



## sarah0108

i always wanted kids but never imagined being pregnant at 15 :rofl: when she was born i knew i wanted more but was adament i didnt want kids close in age... and here i am almost 35weeks pregnant baby 2 due almost a year to the day after she was born.. :rofl:

i must be mad :winkwink: x


----------



## JoJo16

omg sarah !!!! your almost 35 weeks :O :O is it me or has it gone really really really quick!! xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

^^^ I think its gone really slow :blush: lol


----------



## fantastica

I definitely want more! Maybe another 2! I'm an only child so have always wanted quite a big family. Ideally there wouldn't be that much of an age gap (about 2 years) but things haven't worked out that way so we'll be waiting at least 4 for the next :(...if OH ever agrees!!!


----------



## fantastica

sarah0108 said:


> i always wanted kids but never imagined being pregnant at 15 :rofl: when she was born i knew i wanted more but was adament i didnt want kids close in age... and here i am almost 35weeks pregnant baby 2 due almost a year to the day after she was born.. :rofl:
> 
> i must be mad :winkwink: x

I can't believe you're 35weeks :headspin: 
That's gone crazy quickly!!!!
You ok??? xxx


----------



## sarah0108

yep its gone so fast :rofl: i still cant believe ill have a baby again in a few weeks :wacko: no idea how ill manage it LOL!

but yes im feeling fine thank you :D getting so tired now though x


----------



## JoJo16

you will be fine hun! with your lil 6lb baby you can pop him in your pocket n carry on lol!!! do you think harriet will be good with him? xxx


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: @6lb! i think hes about 7.5 already 

and i think she will, shes good with babies and stuff she likes to hug them and kiss them lol! but shes not soo good at sharing me. Shes very cligny too me and smacks her cousin who is a month younger than her if she goes near me!! im hopeing she will be okay though, its kind of 50/50 atm :rofl:


----------



## dani_tinks

I never wanted kids, but then I met my OH and wanted a family with him. We only TTC for about 5 months before I fell pregnant which was such a blessing, however then I had such a hard pregnancy and an even worse labour that I swore noway... never again. Now...Jacob's 3 months and I'm already getting broody for more. OH isn't keen on more kids though so who knows!


----------



## Abigailly

I want more. My OH isn't too keen, as I want another in a year or so. 

We'll see though. I know this sounds awful, but if he doesn't want more, then I'll find someone else who will. I want atleast 3 kids.


----------



## annawrigley

i want my next when noah has started school and ive got a stable job etc :D then maybe another a few years after that .. we'll see .. might need a man first :rofl: xxx


----------



## Shireena__x

i want another child when dds about 3/4 (shes one) but i doubt its going to be with the same dad sao im a bit wiery about the whole, last name left out thing, pluss will i no the person enough to carry there child theres loads of things which has stopped me wanting more, i originally want 10 and i still do but i wanted them all by the same dad etc, sorry havin a woe is me day x


----------



## Tasha

Hope you don't mind me replying as I am not a teen mum any more, had Morgan when I was 18 and even though I had a terrible pregnancy (pre eclampsia) I still wanted the six I always had, then seven months later I got pregnant with Naomi-Mae and so I had two close in age, then I got pregnant again and Honey was born two days after my 22nd birthday and then Kaysie Blossom was born 2 days before my 23rd birthday. 

So four children by the time I was 23 was not what I expected when I was pregnant with my first, lol. But now I could go on for ever having them, but I won't our next child we get to bring home will be our last.


----------



## princess_vix

We're are TTC in 2011...i'm going to wait have that one then that will probably be it then go off to college and get my self a nice job in photography!!! x


----------



## wishuwerehere

I want to have graduated and been working for at least a year, moved out of the city centre and actually have our own home before we try again...so if getting a job goes according to plan once I graduate we're looking at 4 or 5 years :D
I want 2 or 3 more kids, I always wanted a bigger family. Plus my OH's brother and SIL are expecting and it's making me so broody...


----------



## tasha41

Maybe when Elyse is 3 or 4. It's all up in the air until we figure out our living situation... and OH wants to live together at least 1 year before we start trying... I need to figure out a way to make more money and still only work part time...


----------



## babydustcass

Tasha, have you considered a small hobby you can do at home in your spare time to make a little extra money? x


----------



## tasha41

I'm working on it. My friend just became a Tupperware Consultant and they make 25% commission, I want to kinda do that... but I don't want to 'copy' her... I have lots of people to invite to parties and that could probably host parties... and it's easy to spend a lot of money on that stuff :lol: soooo could make quite a bit in commission...

Thinking about opening an Etsy shop, I make jewelry but I don't really have a workspace to do that right now, I have to basically keep my stuff in my room and I don't want to pull beads etc out in the room Elyse is in... plus really I can only do that while she naps and I don't want to wake her up :dohh:

When I get my own place I may put out a babysitting ad and take on 2 kids or something :shrug:


----------



## Jayandbabygir

I think im going to ttc at the end of 2011 I really want them to be close together in age but I want to see how things go with me and oh we already live together hes in a stable job and in a college course so hopfully if things go to plan ill be pregnant by the end of next year x


----------



## annawrigley

Jayandbabygir said:


> I think im going to ttc at the end of 2011 I really want them to be close together in age but I want to see how things go with me and oh we already live together hes in a stable job and in a college course so hopfully if things go to plan ill be pregnant by the end of next year x

 brave girl! xx


----------



## Jayandbabygir

Anna - ah I won't be ttc till like december/november of 2011 I want them to be quite close so by the time new babys here kayla will be between 2 or 3 years old :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was pregnant with my second when my son was 13mths. HARD HARD work but I dont regret it now as they are best of friends. x I wouldn't like bigger than a 5yr age gap at all x


----------



## CallieBert

I want a little girl!!!!!! But I know for sure its not its not possible for at least another 4 years. Im 18 (Just) and only just finishing up school. I have to wait until I've finished university...since its a full time 4 year course. But 4 years seams soooo long away :(


----------



## danniemum2be

me too. im hoping to got to college in september which is a year course then uni which is 3 years, so i gotta wait at least 4 years!! x x


----------



## lizardbreath

My OH texted me the other Day saying he wants another Baby It came out of No where as said he only wanted One child. 

So we might NTNP when Jaymee is like a year and 3 months to a Year and a Half . Althought Im still unsure if I really want to be Pregnant again after My Last pregnancy


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh congrats on soon to be NTNP lol


----------



## purple_kiwi

im unsure of when to try again. me and OH want at most 3. hes thinking in bout a yr a yr and a half. but it depends how we are then like finace wise and everything. we already have more names picked lol..


----------



## Akira

We will try again when Charlotte is 2 1/2 - 3 ish. I refuse to try until we have bought our own home, as I know that buying a house with two will be alot harder. I originally wanted 3, however I think now that two will be enough!


----------



## lynnikins

we plan on another 2 but it will be at leat a year before we ttc


----------

